# 09 Assigment - Photographing Smoke



## alarionov (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok, I thought I would try this out. I would love to see other peoples shots. Here are my attempts

1.






2. with PP





3. After more PP


----------



## timethief (Feb 3, 2009)

looks nice. I might give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## alarionov (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok I tried again. this is the newest with pp


----------



## alarionov (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok here are some more...


----------



## leaving0hio (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's one, I'll definitely have to give it another try though


----------



## alarionov (Feb 9, 2009)

what did you use to create the smoke?


----------



## leaving0hio (Feb 9, 2009)

Incense sticks.


----------



## alarionov (Feb 9, 2009)

leaving0hio said:


> Incense sticks.


 Yup so did I.  what part of Ohio did you leave?  I also left Ohio about 3 years ago


----------



## leaving0hio (Feb 9, 2009)

I left northwest ohio, around Lima. Such an exciting place...heh.


----------



## alarionov (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh I got you beat!  I left Marysville Ohio population 12,000 ha ha


----------



## alarionov (Feb 11, 2009)

Heres a new one.


----------



## leaving0hio (Feb 12, 2009)

I like that one a lot.  Incidentally, have you seen the artsmoke group on flickr? 

At least Marysville is relatively close to Columbus.


----------



## alarionov (Feb 12, 2009)

leaving0hio said:


> I like that one a lot. Incidentally, have you seen the artsmoke group on flickr?
> 
> At least Marysville is relatively close to Columbus.


 
Thanks.  I have been to that group, man they have some awesome photos.  Yea I worked in Columbus.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 12, 2009)

Those are some interesting shots. I never thought that smoke would look so interesting and beautiful


----------



## alarionov (Feb 12, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Those are some interesting shots. I never thought that smoke would look so interesting and beautiful


 Yea and actually not as difficult as I thought it would be.


----------



## mudthirsty (Feb 16, 2009)

how'd you do it?


----------



## alarionov (Feb 16, 2009)

mudthirsty said:


> how'd you do it?


Here is a link on the how to do it part 
Photographing smoke :: Photocritic photography blog


simpler than you might think. Just remember to have a black background to shoot against. I use incense sticks for the smoke and manual focus helps a lot as well. give it a try and post some up.


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 26, 2009)

My contributions:


----------



## crazycreature11 (Mar 1, 2009)

lovely !


----------



## RobertJ1975 (Mar 1, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## matic08 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I had taken this one a long time ago. I was smoking a cigar and thought I would try to take a self portrait, Not easy with d80.  I tried to fix up with what I could.


----------



## alarionov (Mar 11, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> My contributions:


 the second one is awesome.  Nice Job


----------



## alarionov (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Mike A. (Mar 11, 2009)

mine didn't work!  i think i smoked it all!
will try tomorrow.......with something else!

oooops...........


----------



## Nikon Nick (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's a a couple photos from my first shoot with smoke.


----------



## genie (Mar 15, 2009)

Man, some of those look like ribbons. Awesome.


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 26, 2009)

Way neat, I gotta try!


----------



## alarionov (Mar 26, 2009)

Another try with more PP.


----------



## soods (Mar 26, 2009)

these are just so fun to look at.
i have gotta try this tomorrow.


----------



## amyd (Mar 27, 2009)

hi amy ere, i like ur shots of smoke. maybe we can share interests, but first how do i upload my pic. i new around


----------



## alarionov (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, Welcome.  Here is a link on how to post pictures
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hotos-flickr-photobucket-pictorial-guide.html


----------



## alarionov (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok as you can tell I am seriously getting into the photoshop edits of the smoke photos


----------



## Clilly88 (Apr 10, 2009)

-CLilly


----------



## alarionov (Apr 13, 2009)

Clilly88 said:


> -CLilly


 

the last two are awesome!


----------



## WillEpps (Apr 21, 2009)

Theres a self portrait i did a few months ago 
D300 mm f1.8 @50mm f4 
SB900 bounced off a single reflector near ceiling

And thats my first post! 
wahoo


----------



## pokopelo (Apr 24, 2009)

WillEpps said:


> Theres a self portrait i did a few months ago
> D300 mm f1.8 @50mm f4
> SB900 bounced off a single reflector near ceiling
> 
> ...


 
I like this one but would like it even more if smoke didn't run up to block your eye a little...


----------



## Kutsuphoto (Apr 28, 2009)

Haven't gotten a change to do just straight up smoke but here is an attempt of me taking a picture of my smoking a hooka.


----------



## alarionov (May 21, 2009)

Another go at it.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 21, 2010)

Resurrecting old threads for $100...


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok, so my smoke picture is a little more on the traditional side.  I was watching my pork BBQ though the window yesterday in prep for the Super Bowl when I remembered this thread and thought I'd grab this pic.


----------

